# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  Log گرفتن از تغییرات

## sakbari

آیا دستور یا برنامه ای وجود داری که اگه داده های یک دیتا بیس به صورت دستی عوض بشه،بفهمیم که این کار صورت گرفته؟؟و کدوم رکورد ادیت یا حذف شده؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
اگر از نسخه های قدیمی مثل 2000 استفاده میکنید برای اینکار اولا باید دسترسی رو روی جداول ببندید که کسی نتونه تغییر بده. در ثانی میتونید روی جداول مهمتون Trigger ایجاد کنید و هرکاری که انجام شد در یک جدول دیگه ای ذخیره کنید.
اگر از نسخه 2008 استفاده میکنید CDC یا Change Data Capture میتونه راهکار مناسبی برای کار شما باشه.

----------


## sakbari

> سلام
> اگر از نسخه های قدیمی مثل 2000 استفاده میکنید برای اینکار اولا باید دسترسی رو روی جداول ببندید که کسی نتونه تغییر بده. در ثانی میتونید روی جداول مهمتون Trigger ایجاد کنید و هرکاری که انجام شد در یک جدول دیگه ای ذخیره کنید.
> اگر از نسخه 2008 استفاده میکنید CDC یا Change Data Capture میتونه راهکار مناسبی برای کار شما باشه.


مرسی از راهنماییتون البته من نمیخوام هر اطلاعاتی که وارد این جدول میشه رو بهم اعلام کنه (اطلاعاتی که توسط استور یا برنامه وارد میشه رو نمیخوام)دقیقا میخوام اطلاعاتی رو که به صورت دستی وارد دیتابیس میشه یا به صورت دستی ویرایش میشه رو پیدا کنم،آیا راهی برای این کار هست؟

 و یه نکته دیگه اگه کسی با sql server  که db روش هست کار کنه میتونه بفهمه که این جدول داره با cdc کنترل میشه یا نه؟ اگه جواب مثبت هست از کجا میتونه متوجه بشه؟

----------


## l7i7l7

این سوال منم هستش 
آیا در ضمن CDC در sql2005  هم هستش ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خیر CDC در نسخه 2008 به بعد اضافه شده است.

----------

